

Formspring: Change Your Password - virtualroot
http://blog.formspring.me/2012/07/urgent-change-your-formspring-password/

======
46Bit
Since it's not specified in the main post, from the page comments:

> We were storing password as a salted sha256 hash and have upgraded to using
> BCrypt now.

